# Looking for a shared accomodation



## chennaiguy (Jan 12, 2014)

Hello All,

I look for a shared accommodation in Sydney initially, I am moving to Sydney in a PR visa,i require some assistance in this , Would someone be able to assist me?

I thank in advance.

Cheers
Naveen


----------

